# Bedding



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I use pine straw for bedding?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, as long as they are used to pine. Pine is very acidic so if you put out a bale of pine straw they will consume large protions of it. Here in the pinewoods of East Texas my girls are used to pine straw, and it makes a great barrier between the humid soil and where they lay, it does not aborb moisture so it can only be used with excellent drainage. I am using pinestraw to build up the bedded area of the new buck hoop house. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been going without bedding here lately and it is wonderful! I rake and sweep it daily, and then in any fresh pee spots I dust DE to help dry it up and the DE is slowly getting packed into the dirt and everything is real dry and hard. My goats don't even like bedding this time of year so why should I blow money on it? They only use it for a toilet. Way less flies now too (our drainage isn't very good)./


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Dorit,
I'm glad to see you posting on here! You won't find a better place on the internet to get CORRECT information. 

You're being a good goat mommy, take a deep breath and enjoy your girls!!

(oh yeah.....your making me blush :blush)


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

What is DE?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Diatomaceous earth


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

So happy to be here! We have lots of pine trees and rake up needles every fall. Can't use them in compost so I thought bedding would be good use of it. My 2 goats seldom eat the pine needles. Are you saying I can use it at the bottom most layer? I built a wooden platform 8' x8' in the corner of the barn, spread DE and Stall Dry, covered that with pine chips and put Alecia hay on top. They seldom sleep there and prefer to sleep outdoors. Come winter can I use pine needles instead of hay or use only as a layer beneath the hay? At $8 a bale I would like to find a less expensive bedding but still be comfortable.
Also I am unclear on keeping the area clean. Since my girls stay outside , on the dirt ground, should I spread Stall Dry and pine chips where they lay and use the bathroom or does the sun absorb the urine? I rake the berries daily and have been sprinkling Stall Dry on the urine. Thank you.


----------

